# Paganini



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello,

do you know if this is a piece of Paganini? What's the name of the piece?
Perhaps it's Fritz Kreisler?

Thank you


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

It's Paganini, third movement of v.c.op.6


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Admin note: The file attachment in the OP was removed per the request of the member - 03-Aug-09


----------

